# Pics of Int. and Ext. jobs I did this month



## DEK Painting inc. (Dec 31, 2016)

Latest projects ! Me and the wife do all the painting ourselves !


----------



## DEK Painting inc. (Dec 31, 2016)

All paint used was SW Superpaint ! All ext. work pressure cleaned , wood primed , stucco sealed with loxon conditioner , elastomeric rolled in cracks and 2 coats of paint ! Interior work , walls and trim properly cleaned , prepped , crown caulked and 2 coats on walls trim , and doors . On the 3 story house I built the decks and replaced rotten siding with 4x8 sheets of hardee board ! Painted whole house 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of flat superpaint ! On decks I used 2 coats of superdeck solid color stain ! I waited 6 months for pressure treated lumber to cure before staining !


----------



## TomColonial (Sep 15, 2016)

DEK Painting inc. said:


> All paint used was SW Superpaint ! All ext. work pressure cleaned , wood primed , stucco sealed with loxon conditioner , elastomeric rolled in cracks and 2 coats of paint ! Interior work , walls and trim properly cleaned , prepped , crown caulked and 2 coats on walls trim , and doors . On the 3 story house I built the decks and replaced rotten siding with 4x8 sheets of hardee board ! Painted whole house 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of flat superpaint ! On decks I used 2 coats of superdeck solid color stain ! I waited 6 months for pressure treated lumber to cure before staining !


Nice work!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

